# Bleaching you knots on a lace closure



## FamusLady (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello

For anyone who wears lace front wigs, closures or frontals, i have done a tutorial on how to bleach the knots. Bleaching knots on your lace gives you a more natural looking finish as you cant see the little black knots through the net. This video shows you step by step how to bleach them yourself rather than paying someone to do it for you. Hope you fine it helpful


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 24, 2012)

I haven't ever really worn wigs or extensions except when I was in theatrical productions but this is quite interesting.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 25, 2012)

There is so many ways to get such realistic extensions and wigs! You would be so surprised on some of them! Thanks


----------

